# Dont know what to think - any help would be great



## joandholly (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi


My dh and I have been ttc#2 for 2 1/2 years now and have just completed a 5 month course of clomid which did nothing (our daughter was concieved on month 1 of clomid) and was told by out pct that they couldnt offer us any more help. We both felt really down and decided to have a break from ttc as it was taking so much out of us emotionally, This was on the 19th April, my first natural cycle since clomid began on the 15th May, i kept charting my bbt just to see what happened without the clomid out of curiosity and to my surprise it rose on cd21. I am now on cd46 and my bbt is still high, around 98.48 (my coverline is usually 97.6, i am desperately trying not to symptom spot but i have pulling and small abdominal pains on and off, particularly on standing, i have felt nauseous for about a week and was actually sick this morning, my dh says my bbs are slightly larger and that my nipples look larger and slightly darker. I am scared to test as I was so sure that we would never get pregnant again, although there was no reason for my 'unexplained infertility' to begin with. Do you think I am pregnant or could it be something else, I darent even hope. Any help feedback wouldbe appreciated, Thanks so much


Jo


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, do you mean your cycle as in af starting or ovulating on the 15th may?  I'm just a bit confused with the dates and your cd? 

If you are on cd 46 and this is longer than your usual cycle length, then you could be pregnant, the only way to know is to test, 
can you just clarify your dates for me?
All the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## joandholly (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorry, my cycle began on the 15th of april, not May, I have now had 25days of temps above my coverline, so i would be 25dpo. Thank you, Jo x


----------



## joandholly (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorry again, Af started on 15th April


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

I would definitely test then! Let
me know how you get on!

Fingers crossed,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## joandholly (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for your help, and despite what my consultant told me I have just got a very strong BFP!!!!!!!!!!!! Cant believe it were soooooo Happy!!!! Thanks again


Jo


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Ive just waited for your post to come on the screen with my fingers crossed!  I'm so pleased for you, what wonderful news!!!! Hope you have a very happy 8 months! xxxxxx


----------



## joandholly (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks very much, we are absolutely thrilled and I couldnt be happier despite the all day morning sickness    xxx


----------

